# Plutonism



## Kazooie (Mar 28, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/seantel/plutonism

A little piece that I've been working on that's done!  Ignore the choppy violin/viola parts, Sibelius did not want to process 6/4 time too well for some reason.


----------

